# PVC waterer



## Guest (Nov 12, 2008)

I am looking for direction to make a pvc waterer with a tap on the end to fit in my chevy pickup, prob have to mount next to the dogs box. Thank you


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I found this on Lion Country Supplies site, 

http://www.lcsupply.com/Product/Dog-Crates-p3/

I'm sure there are others. I heard someone built one that covered 

three sides of their truck.

John Lash


----------



## jefflab5 (Jan 15, 2008)

I think I remember reading in a past issue of The Retriever Journal of step by step directions and material list. Sorry I can't off the top of my head remember. If I get a chance, I'll try to find it.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Try this:

http://www.northernflight.com/watercarrier.htm


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Heres a few pictures of mine....very easy to make. I put a mushroom irrigation spout on the top for air and I fill it up with a washing machine hose.


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Don, I saw yours at either the Lab Spec or Atlanta HT. A nice set up.


----------



## Barry (Dec 11, 2007)

I picked up a 40 gal water tank made for an RV on E- Bay. Hooked up a RV water pump to it, with hose on the other end and wah lah. Put the tank in front of my storage drawers and have room for three crates loaded from front to back. Easy to install. You can go with a smaller tank if you would like. I also tow a 26 ft travel trailer so it gives me extra water for the week of camping or hunting. Just use the hose to transfer water from tank to trailer. All together the whole setup ran around $120.


----------



## Pheasanttomeetyou (Jan 31, 2004)

bugmeiiii said:


> I am looking for direction to make a pvc waterer with a tap on the end to fit in my chevy pickup, prob have to mount next to the dogs box. Thank you


At least a year ago, Butch Goodwin had an artical in Retriever Journal describing how to make one of these.

Neat idea .... Do you realize that PVC is a carcinogenic?

Just saying.


----------



## Steve Hester (Apr 14, 2005)

Pheasanttomeetyou said:


> At least a year ago, Butch Goodwin had an artical in Retriever Journal describing how to make one of these.
> 
> Neat idea .... Do you realize that PVC is a carcinogenic?
> 
> Just saying.


We're all in trouble then, since the majority of homes these days use pvc pipes for water......


----------



## Golddogs (Feb 3, 2004)

Steve Hester said:


> We're all in trouble then, since the majority of homes these days use pvc pipes for water......


CPVC for water and only in Southern states is it real common. PEX is becoming more popular nationwide. Copper is still # 1 nationwide but the change to PEX will happen and it will edge out copper in a few years. 


30 Years in the Business Regards


----------



## mildot1 (Feb 12, 2006)

6" green sewer pipe, two end caps, one brass spigot, one 1 1/2" reducer and one 1" plug.

Drill hole as close to the edge as possible in one end cap, use a bit slightly under the spigot thread size. The spigot will thread right into the plastic, then a little clear silicon on the inside to make sure it doesn't leak.

Glue the end caps on, then drill hole for the 1 1/2" reducer 180 degree from spigot and install reducer.

The green sewer pipe wieghs less and holds more volume. Also the end caps for the heavier wall white pvc are almost $20 each while the thin wall caps for sewer pipe are $6.

Mildot


----------

